# agron agorases



## NYEast72

What is the English translation of this Greek expression??  Thanks


----------



## cougr

Hi NYEast72,

_Aγρόν αγόρασες _is a phrase which is usually used metaphorically to express that someone has shown indifference or disinterest to either some type of advice that was given to them or to something of importance that has occurred. An equivalent expression in English would be something like _you didn't give a hoot _but this could vary depending on context.


----------



## NYEast72

Hi - efxaristo gia tin apantisi....lathos ligaki ekana...

I frasi pou eida lei :  "alla esi agron agorazis"  meaning someone is .....duped? or ...


----------



## cougr

NYEast72 said:


> Hi - efxaristo gia tin apantisi....lathos ligaki ekana...
> 
> I frasi pou eida lei :  "alla esi agron agorazis"  meaning someone is .....duped? or ...



Basically this can be translated as "but you couldn't give a hoot" or "but you couldn't care less" or something to that effect.


----------



## NYEast72

Thank you so much - I just love this site!!!!!! for us Greek Americans who need some help in Greek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orthophron

Its origin is found in the Bible (Luke 14.18). Somebody, to avoid a dinner he was invited to, said (as an excuse): I 've just bought a field and I need to see it.


----------



## apmoy70

orthophron said:


> Its origin is found in the Bible (Luke 14.18). Somebody, to avoid a dinner he was invited to, said (as an excuse): I 've just bought a field and I need to see it.


Exactly what Orthophron has posted:
Luke 14:18
_And they all with one consent began to make excuse. The first said unto him, I have bought a piece of ground, and I must needs go and see it: I pray thee have me excused_ (KJV)
_Καὶ ἤρξαντο ἀπὸ μιᾶς παραιτεῖσθαι πάντες. Ὁ πρῶτος εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ἀγρὸν ἠγόρασα, καὶ ἔχω ἀνάγκην ἐξελθεῖν καὶ ἰδεῖν αὐτόν· ἐρωτῶ σε, ἔχε με παρῃτημένον_.
The set phrase is «αγρόν ηγόρασα,-σε, -ζα, -ζε» (the archaic augment is retained)


----------



## NYEast72

Hi,,, but all the bible quotes do me no good - what i needed was a  translation of the expression used by Greeks today..........and, COUGR  seems to have hit it on the nose........thanks everyone!


----------



## cougr

Personally I am very grateful to people like orthophron and apmoy (hello guys) who take the time and effort to contribute something further to a particular thread/query, in this case the origin or story behind the phrase. I think that this provides more depth to the forum and makes it more educational, interesting and pleasant to peruse.


----------



## shawnee

cougr said:


> Personally I am very grateful to people like orthophron and apmoy (hello guys) who take the time and effort to contribute something further to a particular thread/query, in this case the origin or story behind the phrase. I think that this provides more depth to the forum and makes it more educational, interesting and pleasant to peruse.



I second that.


----------



## BrendaP

shawnee said:


> I second that.


 I agree


----------



## NYEast72

Please, there was no malintent in my remarks...I greatly appreciate the  help and am so glad this site exisits...I simply stated that what I  needed was an English  translation of what the expression, which is used  in Greece today, means so I can understand.  That's all..  thank you everyone for your help..............


----------



## artion

In Gr. there is a joke about this. Some who don't know well this Gospel phrase (and lack classical education, too) they swap the initial vowels of the two words and pronounce "egron agorases" ("agorases" is correct in new Gr. but not in ancient), which means "_you bought a liquid_"   . Some others do this mistake on purpose.


----------



## NYEast72

Hi and thanks for being there for me - I was embarrassed to ask another translation however, since you came along I will take my chance that you will not be annoyed with yet another.........  

I read this in a message and have googled the heck out of it but cannot find a translation - and asking my cousins in Athens everyday just goes so far .....so, what does this mean?

      ΖΕΙ Η ΕΞΕΔΗΜΗΣΕ????....


Thanks guys,,,you're great............


----------



## apmoy70

NYEast72 said:


> Hi and thanks for being there for me - I was embarrassed to ask another translation however, since you came along I will take my chance that you will not be annoyed with yet another.........
> 
> I read this in a message and have googled the heck out of it but cannot find a translation - and asking my cousins in Athens everyday just goes so far .....so, what does this mean?
> 
> ΖΕΙ Η ΕΞΕΔΗΜΗΣΕ????....
> 
> 
> Thanks guys,,,you're great............


Is (s/he) alive or has departed?
«Ἐξεδήμησε» is aorist of the verb «ἐκδημῶ» (to depart, go abroad, travel) and is used metaphorically with the meaning of "departure from life"


----------



## NYEast72

Thank you, thank you,,,,efxaristo para polli -


----------

